# Any new September students in the Toronto area?



## sprockets (May 6, 2010)

Hey there,
I am going to be living and going to school in Toronto this September.
Anyone else around the area?
It would be great to network a little bit


----------



## InnOcEnT DeViL (May 7, 2010)

Hey chap, which school have u planned to join.. Actually am lookin to get in this september intake too but coulndt find a good film school in toronto yet !


----------



## Painter (Mar 4, 2012)

i am planning to go to  toranto film school this fall what do u think about the school 
and reguarding your earlier post on film school which schoo did u join in your 2010 september intake. 
thx


----------

